#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-05
<ReKlipz> hey guys
<ReKlipz> ubuntulog
<ReKlipz> !ubuntulog
<Nailor> Any feisty users here?
<pochu> Nailor: sure :)
<Nailor> Great. :)
<Nailor> Do you have a problem with NetworkManager trying to connect to wired network as default?
<Nailor> Even no cable present
<pochu> Nailor: no, it connects to the wireless if I don't have a cable coneccted
<pochu> conected :)
<Nailor> Hmm.
<Nailor> Well, Weird.
<Nailor> ifconfig shows no link in eth2, however this first tries wired network
<Nailor> Actually, this computer thinks my wireless interface is wired
<Nailor> Somehow. I really don't know what's wrong with that. Sort of not-so-ok.
<pochu> Nailor: is that a Feisty clean install?
<Nailor> Nope, an upgrade from edgy
<Nailor> I'm just going through launchpad to see anything similiar
<pochu> mjg59: I've assigned to you the bug #80417, as I think you are the one who has introduced that package in Ubuntu, but if I have done wrong unassign you ;)
<Nailor> Oh, found a matching bug.
<pochu> mjg59: maybe you want to look at Bug #81756
<pochu> bug 81759
<pochu> sorry, 81756 :)
<mjg59> pochu: No, that package came from Debian automatically. It's nothing to do with me.
<pochu> oh, ok
<pochu> somebody told me you imported it ;)
<mjg59> Nope
<Lure> mjg59: I am implementing KubuntuFeistyLaptop spec and would have some improvement for acpi-support/acpid package
<Lure> mjg59: should I send proposed patches to you or should I just ask some Kubuntu core-dev to implement this?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-06
<cpsalvestrini> Hi
<cpsalvestrini> I have a question
<cpsalvestrini> how can i make my pc run with the performance governor while it's plugged to ac power and with the ondemand governor while it's running on batteries?
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: gnome-power-manager is your friend ;)
<cpsalvestrini> ok let me look for it on synaptic...
<cpsalvestrini> o wait... i already have it, but i have to manually assign governors when i change from battery to AC
<cpsalvestrini> heloo? ne1?
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: there is an option in the applet: you can say: when I'm on battery, I want this, an when AC, I want that :)
<cpsalvestrini> ummm... ive tried, there is no such an option... looking @ prefs right now
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: please, type my nick when you write ;)
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: which ubuntu version do you have?
<cpsalvestrini> pochu, i have edgy eft
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: ok, do you have the g-p-m in the applet?
<cpsalvestrini> pochu: yes, i do, it's a battery
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: right click>preferences
<pochu> then: On AC power | On Battery Power :)
<pochu> that's all :)
<cpsalvestrini> pochu, i have it as you say, but my governor is still ondemand
<cpsalvestrini> even when i plug in the ac cord
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: don't know. maybe you should restart... maybe it doesn't work fine in edgy
<pochu> I use Feisty :D
<cpsalvestrini> pochu i hear you
<cpsalvestrini> that's precisely why i wanted to make a script that i can daemonize to properly detect my ac adaptor state and switch governors for me
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: which laptop do you have?
<cpsalvestrini> pochu, i got a toshiba satellite
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: tri "acpi -V" and look if the output is right
<pochu> with AC and with battery
<pochu> and see if the charge level works fine
<pochu> however, I think g-p-m doesn't use acpi
<pochu> but I'm not sure
<pochu> I didn't get g-p-m working well with Edgy
<pochu> now with Feisty it works very better :)
<cpsalvestrini> lol good for you pochu
<pochu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=laptop+toshiba+satellite&titlesearch=T%C3%ADtulos
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: look for your model
<pochu> maybe you can find some trips there
<pochu> :)
<cpsalvestrini> ok pochu i found a model close to mine
<cpsalvestrini> my battery charge is working properly
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: with g-p-m?
<cpsalvestrini> no, with the acpi -V
<pochu> oh
<pochu> that's fine
<pochu> but does g-p-m show the battery level fine?
<pochu> both when charging and when running with battery
<cpsalvestrini> yeah it does pochu
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: wooh!
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: you are lucky :)
<cpsalvestrini> but i think that somewhere along the way g-p-m forgets to switch governors
<pochu> cpsalvestrini: you can try to run it in a terminal: maybe then you will see any error messabe
<pochu> message*
<cpsalvestrini> pochu, no error msg
<pochu> "gnome-power-manager --verbose"
<pochu> did you do "--verbose"?
<cpsalvestrini> pochu i did
<pochu> ok
<cpsalvestrini> i think i found something @ forums
<pochu> that's fine
<pochu> is it useful?
<pochu> sure it will be better than me ;)
<cpsalvestrini> i think, let me try
<cpsalvestrini> yay! done pochu
<cpsalvestrini> now it works like i want :)
<cpsalvestrini> well im off
<pochu> bug 1
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-07
<Rajiv9> Hi.. anyone here who knows about connecting via bluetooth
<Rajiv9> to the internet
<mdke> Rajiv9: you'll have more luck in #ubuntu probably
<Rajiv9> okay.. thank you...
<FoXs> Zdravim. mohl bych mit na nekoho otazku ohledne zvuku?
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-10
<tc4200> Evening all.. anyone got time / desire to help me out with an ipw2200 install issue?
<pochu> tc4200: what Ubuntu version are you running?
<tc4200> dapper
<Fujitsu> And what's the issue with it?
<tc4200> basicly the issue is I installed the ieee80211 and I see it there in /usr/lib/src/modules/ieee80211/build/net/ieee80211.h
<tc4200> but when I make the ipw2200 it says it cant find ieee80211.h in that directory and I am staring at it
<Fujitsu> ipw2200 is supported by default... No need for compilation.
<tc4200> well mine was not working and I did a foolish thing and did a how-to that started off with uninstalling it
<Fujitsu> Anyhow, this isn't the right channel for support. #ubuntu is more appropriate.
<tc4200> ok thanks
<tc4200> just went off the wiki that stated... #ubuntu-laptop
<tc4200> 
<tc4200> Ubuntu laptop development
<tc4200> 
<tc4200> mjg59
<tc4200> but ok
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-02-11
<tier> hello, i need help with a rv350 9600/9700 m10
<tier> proprietary driver doesnt work
<tier> have anybody the same grafic card and send me his xorg.conf?
<tier> anybody awake?
<tier> hello?
<tier> hello, i need help with a rv350 9600/9700 m10
<tier>  proprietary driver doesnt work
<tier> anybody awake?
<pochu> tier: which ubuntu version are you running?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-05
<bluefox83> is there any reason i wouldn't be able to run ubuntu on a laptop with dual core 64 amd procs?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-06
<damien_> hey
<damien_> i have a relatively old laptop that has a p4 3ghz processor, 512mb of ram (it's an advent 7027) but playing flash videos is very laggy and after playing them for a while end up using 100% cpu and being unwatchable
<damien_> any idea if this is something i can fix?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-07
<bAndie91> hi all
<bAndie91> what for package r u using for infrared?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-08
<jjgalvez> anyone familiar with getting the built in camera working on Asus laptops?
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-02-09
<Gemmers> Hello
<Gemmers> I'm considering putting ubuntu on my laptop but I have concerns about power management and battery life
<Gemmers> I've currently got 512MB ram and a 1.5GHz processor so that should be fine right?
<Gemmers> Nevermind I'll try XP
<xGismox> Çäðàâñòâóéòå
<pihhan> hello
<pihhan> what can i do to make hibernating to disk working?
<pihhan> it does not work on my new Sony VAIO FZ210CE
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-02-03
<Zakko> Greetings! Was wondering if someone could point a noobie in the right direction.
<Zakko> The question is as follows:
<Zakko> just bought a laptop, Acer Aspire 6930G
<Zakko> it has the Intel Wifi chip
<Zakko> and I have on my 2nd partion Ubuntu Studio 8.10
<Zakko> however, I am unable to toggle the wifi
<Zakko> with my limited computer experiece
<Zakko> what would be the best way to go about resolving this: I have read it is an issue with the kenelolder than 2.6.27\\/
<kennethr1> I think I'm getting a kernel panic on 8.10 via Wubi on Vista....I'm suspicious of the wireless...Broadcom BCM4311...how can I enable dumps/get  a backtrace?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-02-05
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> anyone here use a toshiba protege 3500 with ubuntu or linux
 * drgnu Ubuntu 8.10 on TabletPC Motion Computing LE1600
<drgnu> Does anyone know how to tweak Ubuntu to get an on-screen keyboard on LOGIN & when ADMIN password is required (i.e. when starting synaptic)?
<lwizardl> drgnu i do not but i'm sure ubuntu-forums might have something about it
<drgnu> does anyone know how to get "dead keys" recognized?  My tabletpc (Motion LE1600) has hardware keys on the slate and they don't do anything and don't show up in "xev" when I push on them.
<drgnu> should I ask my question again?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-02-07
<bimal_> hello every one
<bimal_> my networking devices is not working
<bimal_> can any one help me?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-10
<jtolentino> hi. i'm a noob with ubuntu and i'm helping my sister install it into her laptop. having problems with the wifi. can someone help?
<jtolentino> i followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#See%20Also
<jtolentino> and got this: http://sites.google.com/site/johntolentino/_/rsrc/1265812280474/miscellaneous/Screenshot.png
<jtolentino> as you can see, the driver is activated and is currently in use
<jtolentino> i've already restarted
<jtolentino> but it can't detect the wireless network
<jtolentino> the laptop's model is Compaq Presario CQ40-635TU
<gorthx> jtolentino:  is the network actually broadcasted, or is it hidden?
<jtolentino> yes it is broadcasted
<jtolentino> i configured the router
<jtolentino> and i can detect it with my notebook (the one i'm using right now)
<jtolentino> there are also other wireless networks in our area
<jtolentino> i already tried manually adding the SSID of the network, as you can see here: http://sites.google.com/site/johntolentino/_/rsrc/1265812280474/miscellaneous/Screenshot.png
<jtolentino> but it still doesn't connect to the network
<gorthx> jtolentino Hrm.  hold on, lemme go look at my ubuntu box.
<gorthx> I *think* you should have a "wireless networks" option in that drop-down list (the one that's connected to the satellite-dish looking icon)
<gorthx> What happens if you right-click that icon?
<jtolentino> let me boot up the linux box. just a sec
<jtolentino> gorthx: i see the following options
<jtolentino> Enable Networking
<jtolentino> Edit connections...
<jtolentino> About
<jtolentino> Connection Information (also listed but disabled)
<jtolentino> Enabled Networking is checked
<jtolentino> as you can see in the link i provided (has a screen shot), only the wired network is available
<gorthx> jtolentino:  yeah...which says to me that something else is up with your wireless setup.  Mine has wired, wireless, and vpn.
<gorthx> Mine also has a "enable wireless networking" box
<gorthx> my setup might be different from yours though.
<gorthx> It's been a while since I set it up & it required some poking around.
<gorthx> lemme go see if i still have my notes.
<jtolentino> thanks :)
<gorthx> Well, ultimately my problem was due to an additional HW switch for the wireless that I needed to enable from Windows (thanks, HP) so I don't think that'll help you.  :(  sorry.
<gorthx> Other commands that might point you to a solution:
<gorthx> ifconfig and iwlist.
<gorthx> I used wicd, too.
<jtolentino> i'll check them out. thanks :)
<gorthx> The ubuntu forums were a big help, just make sure you look at recent info :)
<gorthx> GOod luck!
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-02-14
<invaderjiks> boa tarde
#ubuntu-laptop 2019-02-07
<kunal> I am not getting a sound icon, and when I try some fixes from somewhere, I get dummy output. All in all, my sound doesn't work. Please help!
<kunal> !ask | cking
<kunal> hi
